# Mehrere TP170 am Bus



## Jens15 (21 März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe an einem Profibusnetz mit 2 TP170A und 8 Slaves ein weiteres Panel TP177A angeschlossen.
Jedesmal wenn ich die CPU neu starte, funktioniert irgendein Panal nicht mehr (Anzeige mit ###)

CPU: 315-2DP (alte 80mm) 
MPI: 187,5 mit einem OP25
DP: 187,5 mit 2 Repaeter, 8 Slaves je 10Byte , 3 TP`s (zwei funktionieren aber nur)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Anzahl der Panels begrenzt ist?


----------



## IBFS (21 März 2010)

Sind die Panel im ALLE Projekt enthalten und hast du NACHDEM du das letzte Panel engefügt
hast die Systemdaten neu runtergespielt

ODER
Wenn nicht eingebunden, mußt du die Kommunikationsresourcen der CPU in der HWKonfig anpassen
und die Systemdaten neu runterspielen.

Gruß


----------



## Jens15 (21 März 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

Ich habe mit und ohne Panel im Projekt ausprobiert.
Reicht es aus, die HW zu laden oder muss auch NetPro geladen werden?

Leider habe ich die alte CPU, die hat keinen Reiter "Verbindungen" in der HW-Konfig


----------



## PN/DP (21 März 2010)

*reservierte Verbindungsressourcen*

Hallo Jens15,

kannst Du bei Deiner CPU (welche Bestellnummer hat die genau?) schon in der HW Konfig unter Kommunikation
die Reservierung der Verbindungs-Ressourcen ändern?

Reduziere die Anzahl der reservierten Verbindungen für S7-Basis-Kommunikation (Standard: 8) auf z.B. 4,
wenn Du diese Verbindungen nicht brauchst.
Zusätzlich kannst Du danach die Anzahl reservierter OP-Verbindungen auf 3 oder 4 erhöhen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## IBFS (21 März 2010)

CPU  --> Eigenschaften --> Kommunikation:   (direkt auf CPU klicken - nicht auf DP oder so..)

PG-Kommunikation                 ======= 1
OP-Kommunikation                 ======= 3
S7-Basis-Kommunikation          ====== xxx

Wenn alle Panel IM PROJEKT integriert sind, dann sollte
beo OP-Komm.  schon 3 stehen. Dann alles speichern und
generieren und die HWKonfig UNBEDINGT neu runterspielen.
Nur so erfährt ja erst die CPU von der geänderten Anzahl
und pass die Tokenumlaufzeiten und Resoucen an.


----------



## Paule (21 März 2010)

Jens15 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe an einem Profibusnetz mit 2 TP170A und 8 Slaves ein weiteres Panel TP177A angeschlossen.
> Jedesmal wenn ich die CPU neu starte, funktioniert irgendein Panal nicht mehr (Anzeige mit ###)


Hallo Jens,
Du hast aber schon für jedes Panel einen eigenen Bereichszeiger definiert, oder?


----------



## PN/DP (21 März 2010)

*CPU Firmware*

Betriebssystem-Updates für S7-315 CPUs
Ab Firmware V1.1.0 ist die Reservierung der Verbindungsressourcen möglich.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Jens15 (21 März 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hallo Jens15,
> 
> kannst Du bei Deiner CPU (welche Bestellnummer hat die genau?) schon in der HW Konfig unter Kommunikation
> die Reservierung der Verbindungs-Ressourcen ändern?
> ...


 
Ich habe die 6ES7 315-2AF02-0AB0 / Step 7 V5.4 SP2

Kein Reiter "Kommunikation" unter CPU Eigenschaften
In einem anderen Projekt mit ner neuen 315-2DP gibt es diese Einstellung


----------



## Paule (21 März 2010)

Hallo Jens,
hast Du eine Antwort zu meinem Post mit der Nummer 6?
Sonst klinke ich mich jetzt mal aus.


----------



## Jens15 (21 März 2010)

Na, da muss ich wohl updaten 





Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> Du hast aber schon für jedes Panel einen eigenen Bereichszeiger definiert, oder?


 
Welchen Bereichzeiger muss ich denn anlegen.
(Koordinierung/Datensatz/????)
Ich dachte man muss nur bei S5 passend zum FB TDOP einen Schnittstellenbereich definieren.


----------



## Paule (22 März 2010)

Jens15 schrieb:


> Welchen Bereichzeiger muss ich denn anlegen.
> (Koordinierung/Datensatz/????)
> Ich dachte man muss nur bei S5 passend zum FB TDOP einen Schnittstellenbereich definieren.


Koordinierung ist der wichtigste.
Datensatz nehme habe ich aber auch immer.
Und ich hätte es nicht geschrieben wenn ich nicht kürzlich das gleiche Problem gehabt hätte, mit einer neueren CPU.


----------



## Jens15 (22 März 2010)

Na, ich werde es die Woche mal auf der Baustelle austesten und berichten.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!! :s12:


----------



## PN/DP (22 März 2010)

Jens15 schrieb:


> Ich habe die 6ES7 315-2AF02-0AB0


Da wird ein Firmware-Update wohl nicht helfen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Meines Wissens nach geht die manuelle Änderung der Reservierung der Verbindungsressourcen erst ab 315-2AF0*3*-0AB0 V1.1.0.
Das Problem ist die unnötig hohe Anzahl Reservierungen für S7-Basis-Verbindungen. Deshalb kann das 3. OP nicht ankoppeln (jeweils das, was zuletzt kommt).

Vielleicht mal den Siemens-Support anrufen oder eine neuere CPU einsetzen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## PN/DP (22 März 2010)

*Test-Tip*



Jens15 schrieb:


> Na, ich werde es die Woche mal auf der Baustelle austesten und berichten.


Dann trenne mal das OP25 vom MPI (und starte eventuell die CPU neu).
Wenn dann alle 3 TP funktionieren, dann liegt es eindeutig an den limitierten Verbindungsressourcen und nicht an Bereichszeigern.

Deine 315-2AF02 ist schon so alt, da gibt es offensichtlich noch nicht einmal ein PDF-Handbuch von (höchstens ein gedrucktes?).
Das älteste CPU-Handbuch, was ich habe, ist von 10/99 und beschreibt die 315-2AF03. Diese CPU kann höchstens 12 Verbindungen. 
Davon sind 8 für S7-Basis-Kommunikation reserviert und 1 für PG-Verbindung. Es bleiben also nur 3 Verbindungen für OP übrig.
Erst ab 315-2AF03 V1.1.0 kann man die Aufteilung der Verbindungs-Reservierungen ändern.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Jens15 (25 März 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal den Siemens-Support anrufen oder eine neuere CPU einsetzen.


 

Siemens hat bestätigt:sb3: das fest ein PG und nur 3 OP´s reserviert sind, rest S7 Verbindungen.
Also blieb mir nur die CPU auszutauschen:sb7:. Jetzt läuft´s:s10:
Vielen Dank für Eure mühe!


----------



## PN/DP (25 März 2010)

*vorbildlich!*

Hallo Jens15,

ich gebe Dir mal ein Danke, weil Du ein *vorbildlicher Fragesteller* warst (im Gegensatz zu manch anderen, die hier in letzter Zeit aufschlagen).

Klare Fragestellung mit detaillierter und verständlicher Problembeschreibung, Nachfragen zeitnah und genau beantwortet, und *Rückmeldung zur 
Problemlösung gepostet* - so konnte in kurzer Zeit das Problem behoben werden. Solchen Fragestellern helfen wir gerne.
So haben wir alle was dabei gelernt und so haben auch spätere Leser dieses Themas was davon.

Gruß
Harald


----------

